# 2013 Obsession Knightmare Bow Review



## C Cape (Dec 9, 2012)

Well I finally got a chance to get my hands on a Knightmare today.  To everyone looking to buy a new bow for 2013 definitely owes this bow a try and will probably leave with it if they do.  The fit & finish on the bow and the strings are excellent.  It being a black bow will make imperfections stick out like a sore thumb but it was flawless.

The draw is stiff up front but very smooth with no noticable hump.  Transitions nicely into the valley and hits the great wall that all limb stop bows have. 

The shot is basically non existant.  It's extremely dead and very quiet.  I have owned an Insanity, Vector turbo, Evo, Chill, Carbon matrix, etc all in the last year and none of them compare at the shot.  I will say there is one bow I owned this year that was as dead as the Knightmare....It's made by Obsession Bows....the Sniper XS...

I know you guys are saying well all of the stuff I've mentioned is subjective.....So now for the facts......

All speeds were measured with a Shooting Chrony F1 Master Chrono
All weights were measured with an OMP Digital Scale
Draw Weight was measured with a Rubbermaid Pelouze Hanging Scale

The bow was shot through the chrono with no tuning done.  I'm going to play with the bow some more tomorrow (ran out of light today) and see if I can pick up a few more FPS.

Measured bow specs:

28" DL
60* DW
6 1/4" BH
33.5" ATA

















Bow was set with over 80% let off and 13 Gr added to the string

D Loop, Nock Sets + 6 Gr G5 Peep 






Victory V Force HV 350 at 306.2 Gr 











Black Eagle Carnivore 400 at 333.0 Gr











Gold Tip XT Hunter 55/75 at 379.4 Gr











Black Eagle Rampage 400 at 409.0 Gr











Set centershot at 13/16" and the arrow running dead level through the berger hole produced this






Here's some pics of the bow


----------



## sherrod833 (Dec 9, 2012)

Got a chance to put about five arrows through one Friday at Chucks and it was very smooth and the let off is amazing.Almost wish I had not shot it.My Z7xtreme might be in trouble.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks good. Can't wait to shoot one.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a good review. I have a destroyer 340 with a 405 grain arrow that does 299 at 60lbs and 30 inch draw. Those numbers are very good. Thanks for the review


----------



## C Cape (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm hoping it will come in a little faster after some tweaking.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm really liking the faster bows at lower poundage. I almost got a destroyer 350 and set it to 55 lbs. just so much punch and speed you can turn it down have les string noise hold less weight. All around pluses for me.. Bow looks great. I love a stealthy quiet bow


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 10, 2012)

Dang, and I thought I was a deers worst nightmare.


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 10, 2012)

I took my personal bow which was the new Knightmare  to Chucks in Warner Robins knowing Johnny would put it thru the test and believe me Johnny cut me no slack he went for the juggler.Johnny pulled out his super tuned Insanity 57 lbs 6 inch brace 28 1/2 inch draw against my Knightmare  pulling 4 lbs more but my brace was 3/8 longer and my draw length was a 1/2 inch shorter which evens the test up well Johnny shot the bows head to head the Insanity rated 355 IBO only shot 5 feet faster than my Knightmare which is rated at 350 IBO Johnny wouldnt it let me leave with the Knightmare. I think we hit it out of the park this year,if you get a chance all I can say is shoot one.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 10, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> I took my personal bow which was the new Knightmare  to Chucks in Warner Robins knowing Johnny would put it thru the test and believe me Johnny cut me no slack he went for the juggler.Johnny pulled out his super tuned Insanity 57 lbs 6 inch brace 28 1/2 inch draw against my Knightmare  pulling 4 lbs more but my brace was 3/8 longer and my draw length was a 1/2 inch shorter which evens the test up well Johnny shot the bows head to head the Insanity rated 355 IBO only shot 5 feet faster than my Knightmare which is rated at 350 IBO Johnny wouldnt it let me leave with the Knightmare. I think we hit it out of the park this year,if you get a chance all I can say is shoot one.



If you are still making it 3 years from now then it will definetely be a home run.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice review Chris!


----------



## C Cape (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Steven.

After some tweaking picked up 3 more FPS with the 306 gr arrow. Thats about all she's got left in her though it appears. 

After running the numbers in the backcountry archery ibo calculator that gives an IBO of 347.  I have a PSE Evo here at the same DL & DW thats only doing 343 with it's BH set at 5 7/8".


----------



## PineThirty (Dec 10, 2012)

Chris how much to get one of these out the door? You can shoot me a PM If that works better, and when will these be available. Im looking to get something soon. 



C Cape said:


> Thanks Steven.
> 
> After some tweaking picked up 3 more FPS with the 306 gr arrow. Thats about all she's got left in her though it appears.
> 
> After running the numbers in the backcountry archery ibo calculator that gives an IBO of 347.  I have a PSE Evo here at the same DL & DW thats only doing 343 with it's BH set at 5 7/8".


----------



## finnhunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Good review.  Almost the same speed #'s as with my 2010 Darton 3800, but with 1/4" longer brace height.  Impressive.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 10, 2012)

Bump just to get above the PSE thread. LOL


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 12, 2012)

Good review


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are a few photos of mine.  I'm still waiting on a few things to get in before I dress her up.  I did put a rest and d-loop on and she is hitting 345 ibo.  One of the best drawing bows I've ever shot.  It does load up quick but tapers off really sweet to the solid wall these bows are known for.  

This bow will really be turning heads this year.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 16, 2012)

After having a good bit of time behind mine it is unreal how good this bow shoots at 60 & 70 yards with just an 8" B Stinger on it. I have set the stops to have the let off at 76% and it just sits there. 

Softball size groups at 70 yards makes me happy happy happy to quote Phil Robertson!


----------



## hound dog (Dec 16, 2012)

I want one. Maybe Santa Dennis will send me one.

All black with red and black strings with red cams and black mods please. I've been good.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 16, 2012)

hound dog said:


> I want one. Maybe Santa Dennis will send me one.
> 
> All black with red and black strings with red cams and black mods please. I've been good.



You'll have to go sit on his lap haha


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 16, 2012)

C Cape said:


> You'll have to go sit on his lap haha


 

I thought Jody worked at the workshop??


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 16, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## C Cape (Dec 16, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> I thought Jody worked at the workshop??



I didn't see him at the Jeffersonville Pole last time I was there.  Of course he could have been in hiding.....


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 17, 2012)

SWWTV said:


> I took my personal bow which was the new Knightmare  to Chucks in Warner Robins knowing Johnny would put it thru the test and believe me Johnny cut me no slack he went for the juggler.Johnny pulled out his super tuned Insanity 57 lbs 6 inch brace 28 1/2 inch draw against my Knightmare  pulling 4 lbs more but my brace was 3/8 longer and my draw length was a 1/2 inch shorter which evens the test up well Johnny shot the bows head to head the Insanity rated 355 IBO only shot 5 feet faster than my Knightmare which is rated at 350 IBO Johnny wouldnt it let me leave with the Knightmare. I think we hit it out of the park this year,if you get a chance all I can say is shoot one.



I flung an arrow with this bow @ Chucks on friday....very impressive to say the least.


----------



## hound dog (Dec 17, 2012)

C Cape said:


> You'll have to go sit on his lap haha





pasinthrough said:


> I thought Jody worked at the workshop??





Bow Only said:


> hahahahaha





C Cape said:


> I didn't see him at the Jeffersonville Pole last time I was there.  Of course he could have been in hiding.....



You know what all yall can do?

Any time any where.


----------



## C Cape (Dec 17, 2012)

hound dog said:


> You know what all yall can do?
> 
> Any time any where.



It's only cause we care Jody....


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 18, 2012)

i want one. where will i be able to shoot one that is close to dalton.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 18, 2012)

booger branch benelli said:


> i want one. where will i be able to shoot one that is close to dalton.


 
Looks like Mitch's Archery in Canton is the closest to you.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 19, 2012)

pasinthrough said:


> Looks like Mitch's Archery in Canton is the closest to you.



ill make that drive. and ifs what everyone says it is im coming home with a new bow.


----------



## ga whackersmacker (Dec 19, 2012)

booger branch benelli said:


> ill make that drive. and ifs what everyone says it is im coming home with a new bow.



Mitch only carries mathews. Idk what he can order but if it's not a mathews it won't be there


----------



## SWWTV (Dec 19, 2012)

Southern Style Archery I think is out of Dalton call Angela 4782588443


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 24, 2012)

*My Knightmare results*

I slapped a sight and rest on, tied in a peep this past week and sighted in my new Knightmare.  That took about 6 arrows and 15 minutes because I was running in and out of the rain showers.  Once it was sighted in, I decided to shoot one group at 25 yds.  So far, this bow is a shooter.  Drawing 70#, holding just under 10#.  The Ibo on my bow comes in at 345-346.  The bow points very well too.  I was shooting 4" groups at 25 yds with no sight or peep the very first day I shot it.  I haven't shot it through paper but did walk back tune it yesterday out to 40 yds.  I think this is another real winner for this year.

I'll be shooting a Sniper Lite and Lethal Force 2 soon.  I want a bow to shoot turkeys with so if things shake out, it looks like a Sniper Lite will fill the bill.


----------

